#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  О пользе длинных садхан из Терсар, или шалунг тем и другим.

## Щераб Вангчук

Жаль мне, однако, что знавал я немногих любителей длинных садхан из Терсар! С молитвами, призываниями и подношениями, с разными стадиями рецитаций и визуализаций.
Ведь Садхана - это как бы такой духовный тренажер, где все очень точно и последовательно укомплектовано, от мысли отречения от сансары до Тантрических йог, и Дзогчен.
И всегда ты имеешь очень четкие, понятные и видимые для себя результаты: с чем, над чем, как и когда тебе над собой, забавным, работать.
Вот поработаешь над садханой годков цать, и много - много как-то там видно нараз.
Вот, например, -  многие, возможно, недопонимают ценность Дзогчен общины.
Просто Дзогчен община - это садхана Ати йоги.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Никогда не думал, что быть в ДО - это что-то приказа ННР. Но со временем дошел: надо просто пытаться понять мысль своего Учителя, зачем именно он настаивает на существовании ДО. И, поверьте, каждая попытка вознаграждается - Учитель очень щедр на поддержку тех, кто проявляет в отношении Учения активность. Иногда кажется, что  для того, чтобы понимание нам открылось, нам просто недостает благоговения. Перед жизнью своих ближних, ваджрных братьев и сестер, Учителя, общины, да и просто окружающих людей.

----------

